
Microsoft launches Azure Event Grid, a fully managed event routing service - vyrotek
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/16/microsoft-launches-azure-event-grid-a-fully-managed-event-routing-service/?ncid=mobilenavtrend
======
djrosanova
I'm from the Event Grid product team and happy to answer any questions.

